# Einschüchterungsfalle win-loads.net will per Google-Werbung den Wahl-O-Mat verkaufen



## dvill (19 September 2009)

"Downloads   175", 10% zahlen, ganz nett.


----------



## dvill (20 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle win-loads.net will per Google-Werbung den Wahl-O-Mat verkau*

Permanente Verschleierung gehört um Schutzgeldgewerbe. Die Schlepperseite sieht heute "normal" aus, Google hat die Fängerversion noch im Cache:

Google

Die Fallgrube lauert unter win-loads.net/anmelden.php?pid=1297&ref=107


----------



## krennz (21 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle win-loads.net will per Google-Werbung den Wahl-O-Mat verkau*

Die Website www.wahl-o-mat.de ist die Website der Bundeszentrale für politische Aufklärung und wird von vielen grossen Tageszeitungen unterstützt. Sie hat mit den hier geschilderten Vorgängen nicht  das entfernteste zu tun. Was hier als Abofalle verkauft werden soll ist z.b. Wahlinfo2009 oder ähnlich benannte Imitate des Wahl-o-mat.

Habe gerade bei AOL die Werbung für den richtigen Wahl-o-mat gesehen und habe es interssehalber angeklickt. NMirgends ist eine Möglichleit der Eingabe persönlicher Daten.

Wenn ich aufgefordert werde bei so einfachden Dingen wie z.B. einer Umfrage meine persönlichen Daten anzugeben lasse ich die Finger davon und klicke es weg.

Grüsse  Klaus


----------

